# Attention!



## MedicPrincess (Mar 5, 2008)

In case you may have missed this part in your training.....

That Ambulance your driving....it requires fuel to run.  IF the "Low Fuel" indicator comes on.....your pretty much scr**ed.   Pull over while its still running.  DO NOT assume you can make it to the next exit 10 miles away, waiting for the vehicle to shut off before you get the h*ll off the Interstate during morning rush hour traffic.


Enough said.

Thanks for your attention.  Have a great day


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ouch!! Bet that generated some paperwork. I know it wouldn't go over well here.

 Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 5, 2008)

i take it somebody forgot to check the fuel guage as part of their vehicle checkout?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 5, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> In case you may have missed this part in your training.....
> 
> That Ambulance your driving....it requires fuel to run.  IF the "Low Fuel" indicator comes on.....your pretty much scr**ed.   Pull over while its still running.  DO NOT assume you can make it to the next exit 10 miles away, waiting for the vehicle to shut off before you get the h*ll off the Interstate during morning rush hour traffic.
> 
> ...



Also one of the top ten successful aw suits in EMS. Unnecessary delay in response and transport. Hard to prove your point. Glad that everything turned out okay. 

R/r 911


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 5, 2008)

Also, when refueling a diesel ambulance, make sure you've got the DIESEL pump handle in the tank instead of the gas one.  FYI.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 6, 2008)

Well actually.....We were on our way back from a long distance transfer.  Its funny too because I pretty much obsess about everything in our truck, including fuel.  I must ask my partner 20 times a shift if we're good on fuel.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 6, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Also, when refueling a diesel ambulance, make sure you've got the DIESEL pump handle in the tank instead of the gas one.  FYI.



This happened to me last year. I told the boss, I have good news & bad news. Good news is I saved on fuel bill, the bad news, we will have to drain it all out. (Fortunately, I had only placed a few gallons, before I caught it)

Yeah, pretty embarrassing for a tow truck to have to haul the  unit away.. 

R/r 911


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 6, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Also, when refueling a diesel ambulance, make sure you've got the DIESEL pump handle in the tank instead of the gas one.  FYI.



We had a crew do that.  They filled almost the entire tank, about 30 gallons.  A few miles down the road, they were confused as to why the truck stopped.  Gee, I wonder!

-Kat


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 6, 2008)

putting gas in the rig happens all the time. sometimes its 3am and your just not thinking. sometimes its a rookie who screws it up. ive even seen it happen at a full serve station.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 7, 2008)

Gas in the Diesel is bad news....I'd rather just run out!  The BP stations here are awful too.  Diesel pumps ALWAYS have a green handle....right...

Except at the BP's....the Unleaded pumps have a Green handle on one of them....

More than one person has grabbed the green one and went to pumping.


----------



## EMTBandit (Mar 7, 2008)

Also it's annoying when you run out of fuel in a diesel because than usually you have to bleed all the air out of the lines. Which is a pain. :blink:


----------



## reaper (Mar 7, 2008)

You haven't had to bleed a truck engine in over 15 years. Diesels will bleed off the air, themselves. 

If you happen to get a few gallons of gas in the wrong tank, just top it off with diesel. It will burn just fine.


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 7, 2008)

Regular gas in the diesel tank is one thing.

Putting coolant in the brake system, now that's something else.


----------



## Webster (Mar 7, 2008)

I take it you've (or someone you know has ) done that before?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 8, 2008)

*Tired......*

Two folks working on the ambulance and two sets of eyes to check the fuel gauge, it must have been a very busy night.  It happens......:blush:


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 12, 2008)

Webster said:


> I take it you've (or someone you know has ) done that before?



At another company I used to work for, it happened to a unit that was shared between myself and my partner and one other crew. The worst part about it was that the unit had just had its brake system serviced, and a lot of the new parts had to be replaced because of that foul-up. I know it wasn't done by me (for the simple fact that I knew I had added any fluids of any type during that time), but I never found out if it was actually blamed on anyone or anyone admitted it.


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

Our driving policy states -somewhere- that we have to refuel the vehicle before it reaches half tank. We are also only allowed to fill up our tanks at certain filling stations and this makes it difficult.

But, yeah... you right, it requires juice to run!


----------

